# What Brand Of Dry Food Do You Prefer?



## BrandonHalee&Destiney (Feb 20, 2009)

And How Much Protein Does It Contain?


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Innova Adult Dry Dog Food - Large Bites: 25.42% Protein.

Top 5 Ingredients:

*Turkey *

Turkey is the clean combination of flesh and skin with or without accompanying bone, derived from the parts or whole carcasses of turkey or a combination of thereof - exclusive of feathers, heads, feet, and entrails.

Turkey is an excellent source of highly digestible protein. Natura uses high-quality turkey in many of our formulations.

The turkey Natura uses is tested to be free of hormones, antibiotics and pesticides, as well as chemical preservatives such as BHA, BHT and ethoxyquin. This is an important distinction because manufacturers are not required to list substances that are present in the ingredients when they go into the pet food.

*Chicken *

Chicken is the clean combination of flesh and skin with or without accompanying bone, derived from the parts or whole carcasses of chicken - exclusive of feathers, heads, feet, and entrails.

Chicken is an excellent source of protein.

The chicken Natura uses is tested to be free of hormones, antibiotics and pesticides, as well as chemical preservatives such as BHA, BHT and ethoxyquin. Natura does not add these harmful ingredients, and they are not present in the ingredients we use. This is an important distinction, because manufacturers are not required to list substances that are present in the ingredients when they go into the pet food.

*Chicken Meal *
Chicken meal is the dry rendered (cooked down) product from a combination of clean flesh and skin with or without accompanying bone, derived from the parts of whole carcasses of chicken -- exclusive of feathers, heads, feet, or entrails.

Chicken meal is considered to be the single best source of protein in commercial pet foods. Natura uses high-quality, low ash chicken meal extensively. This ingredient is very digestible, very palatable, and very expensive.

*Barley *

Barley is a major food and animal feed crop, a member of the grass family Poaceae.

Ground barley is the entire barley kernel, ground or chopped.

Ground Barley is a good quality source of carbohydrates. Because Natura uses the entire barley kernel, it contributes additional protein, barley oil, bran, vitamins and minerals to the diet.

*Brown Rice*

The whole rice kernel containing the nutrient-rich bran with only the rice hull removed.

Rice bran is rich in numerous nutrients like B-vitamins, magnesium, and fatty acids.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

I am currently using innova evo red meat but i also use blue wilderness and sometime evo poultry.
all 42% protein. been using them since Peanut was 5 months old.

Evo Red Meat-
Meat-Based Pet Food - Premium Dog Food, Cat Food, Ferret Food, Dog Treats - EVO Pet Products

Evo Poultry-
Meat-Based Pet Food - Premium Dog Food, Cat Food, Ferret Food, Dog Treats - EVO Pet Products

Blue Wilderness-
BLUE Buffalo Wilderness - High Protein All Natural Healthy Dog Food

I do not use any wet at all just water.


----------



## George (Feb 25, 2009)

I feed canidae.

I would post a link to the analysis but can't post links yet.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

George, how are your dogs doing with Canidae?


----------



## George (Feb 25, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> George, how are your dogs doing with Canidae?


I have had no problems at all even with the switch over to the new stuff.
The puppy just switched from Black Gold to canidae still with no problems. I have nothing but good things to say about canidae.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Currently I'm feeding Taste Of The Wild Pacific Stream Canine Formula with very good results. I tried EVO Red but with 42% protein Lux was like a little kid the day after Halloween. Way too much energy even after solid 3-5 mile runs alongside my mountain bike. So I decided to try TOTW Pacific because it had no grains and the protein was 25%. Price isn't that bad $36 for a 30Lbs bag. I also add 1 tbsp of plain yogurt at each feeding and 1 tbsp per day of ground Flax Seed per day. 

Pacific Stream Canine Formula Ingredients
Salmon, ocean fish meal, sweet potatoes, potatoes, canola oil, salmon meal, smoked salmon, potato fiber, natural flavor, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Saccharomyces cerevesiae fermentation solubles, dried Aspergillus oryzae fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein 25.0% Minimum 
Crude Fat 15.0% Minimum 
Crude Fiber 3.0% Maximum 
Moisture 10.0% Maximum 
Zinc 150 mg/kg Minimum 
Selenium 0.4 mg/kg Minimum 
Vitamin E 150 IU/kg Minimum 
Omega-6 Fatty Acids * 2.4% Minimum 
Omega-3 Fatty Acids * 0.3% Minimum


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

hey whats wrong with having so much energy  i wish i had energy like that


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> hey whats wrong with having so much energy  i wish i had energy like that


You're right I wish I had that kind of energy but would have had to jack-up my caffeine intake just to keep up with the monster.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I feed Chicken Soup For The Puppy Lovers Soul......


Crude Protein 28% Minimum 
Crude Fat 17% Minimum 
Crude Fiber 3% Maximum 
Moisture 10% Maximum 
Sodium 0.3% Maximum 
Zinc 180 mg/kg Minimum 
Selenium 0.4 mg/kg Minimum 
Vitamin E 300 IU/kg Minimum 
Omega-6 Fatty Acids * 3.3% Minimum 
Omega-3 Fatty Acids * 0.5% Minimum


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> You're right I wish I had that kind of energy but would have had to jack-up my caffeine intake just to keep up with the monster.


i hear that


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

evo red meat ... 44% and pinnacle duck and potato that's about 25% it gives him about 35% protein plus some cottage cheese protein or egg protein.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Dan is the evo red meat up to 44% now? things keep changing. i am good with it though


----------



## pcw20 (Dec 23, 2008)

Roxy_Nie said:


> I feed Chicken Soup For The Puppy Lovers Soul......
> 
> Crude Protein 28% Minimum
> Crude Fat 17% Minimum
> ...


How do your dogs like that? I went to CS cause canida was having the soft serve effect. But now it seems like my dogs are losing weight? Nothing els has changed in they're lifes. They wernt over weight by anymeans


----------



## LET82 (Feb 24, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> I feed Chicken Soup For The Puppy Lovers Soul......
> 
> Crude Protein 28% Minimum
> Crude Fat 17% Minimum
> ...


Me too...thats what we are using


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I recently switched dry food from Canidae Lamb & Rice ALS to Taste of the Wild High Prairie. I did some research and figured why feed a 4-star kibble for $41.99 for a 35lb bag (plus tax) when I could get a 6-star kibble for $42.99 for a 30lb bag. So far I am very happy with the results. I wasn't unhappy with Canidae, but Loki's coat is shinier, he doesn't have as much of the dog odor and less oil in his coat which makes me less itchy when my skin comes in contact with him. 

Protein for TOTW HP is:
Crude Protein 32.0% Minimum


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

infinity8x3 said:


> Orijen puppy
> 
> Guaranteed Analysis
> Protein 42.0%
> ...


ditto.....


----------

